# Qld. Oakey gold



## popeye87 (May 4, 2013)

Knocked off work just after lunch this arvo and had a bit of time to waste. Loaded the yak up and drove out to a little section of the Oakey creek my grandparents and I used to fish when I was younger. Threw the koolie out and set the drag quite light as I was only fishing 6lb with 10lb leader. So I'd paddled all of maybe 100 metres at a slow trolling speed when I was absolutely bombed by something that between me realising something was on and actually getting a hand to the rod, it had already snapped the 6lb. So there goes one of my koolies along with 2 metres of fluro :? 
Not to worry though as I'd actually gone out to flick a few plastics into the snags on weedless jigs. So on with the journey I went, paddling hard to a spot I'd specifically set out to target, peppering some likely looking snags as I went. Had a few touches on the plastics and a good solid hit before my plastic was spat out and shot back out of the water within 3 metres of me. 
So that was that for the plastics as I cast around for another hour without a touch. The sun was beginning to start its descent so I decided I'd anchor up in my target area and bait up for a little while so I could relax a little before the paddle back to my launch area. Well the relaxation part was thrown out the window as just as I'd kicked back, there were two solid taps to let me know something was there and not 3 seconds afterwards, the tip of my rod was heading towards the creek floor. A good fight was put up for a couple of minutes til this bloke came aboard.









After that the sun had really dropped so I made my way back to the car and packed up before heading off. Hopefully didn't bore anyone here as this is my first ever trip report after lurking around watching the site for the last 12 months. Cheers


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done, nice fish and well written report. Any idea how long it was ?


----------



## popeye87 (May 4, 2013)

Yeah mate. Just over 40. Approx 42 by the measurement on the console. Sorry about the pic. It was hard to catch it on the phone while he was flapping about. Might go back and catch him or his mates tomorrow?


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

nice yella mate well done


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Great report popeye.

That's a nice, solid, healthy yella you picked up there.

Do you think it was a yella that took off with you Koolie? I nearly bought a Koolie the other day to try in the fresh, but some other colourful, shiny lures caught my eye. :lol:


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

That was a good read, looking forward to more like it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good first report Popeye87.

Go back and catch that monster with your Koolie lip piercing!


----------



## popeye87 (May 4, 2013)

Guess I couldn't be too sure what took the koolie but the way it fought and weight it had behind the big throbs of its tail suggested a possible cod? So wasn't overly impressed  The koolie I was using was the 76ll with singles in place of the trebles. I suppose you would call it a perch pattern with a light underside with a green upper and dark green stripes on its back. Hopefully I'll get out this arvo. I tried to get out this morning but the bed was a little too comfortable to part company with. Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

popeye87 said:


> Guess I couldn't be too sure what took the koolie but the way it fought and weight it had behind the big throbs of its tail suggested a possible cod? So wasn't overly impressed  The koolie I was using was the 76ll with singles in place of the trebles. I suppose you would call it a perch pattern with a light underside with a green upper and dark green stripes on its back. Hopefully I'll get out this arvo. I tried to get out this morning but the bed was a little too comfortable to part company with. Thanks for the kind words guys


If it's a cod, it could be _very_ big (I'm no freshwater fisho though). Maybe up your leader and mainline? If you look at these web sites, they _are_ big! Maybe that is what you connected to (momentarily). :shock:

http://www.murraycodfishing.net/

http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/Articl ... od-madness

http://www.monstermurraycod.com.au/


----------



## popeye87 (May 4, 2013)

Yeah I hadn't worried about the line and leader as the area I was trolling isn't a very snaggy area. I do think I could've gone a little lighter in the drag as it would've been a case of simply chasing it down. Next time hopefully. I do prefer to chase yellas on lighter line though as it makes it more of a sport for myself. There are quite a few cod caught in that stretch too I've heard and not only weigh a considerable amount, but are very powerful fighters. Although a fish that size on 6lb braid would be a pretty cool reward


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

Solid fish !


----------



## popeye87 (May 4, 2013)

Pulled this bloke off the same snag the afternoon after. Only taking bait this time as the wind made sure there was no chance of throwing the lures around. Slightly smaller at 38


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Keep posting! Awesome. We get too few sweet water reports.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Two good results popeye, and as dru suggested keep them coming mate.


----------

